# Victoria's Secret models - Backstage prior to the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London 02.12.14 28x



## pofgo (2 Dez. 2014)

Behati Prinsloo, Jourdan Dunn, Alessandra Ambrosio, Shanina Shaik, Lindsay Ellingson, Karlie Kloss & Yumi Lambert


:crazy:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 28 Dateien, 66.689.904 Bytes = 63,60 MiB)​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Dez. 2014)

Fein fein!  :thx: für die Mädels!


----------



## Darling (2 Dez. 2014)

beautiful thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

danke vielmals.


----------



## ali505 (26 Dez. 2014)

schöne backstage Bilder


----------



## Peyonce (7 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos :thx:


----------

